# Blood Track Training with video



## huntinco (Sep 23, 2007)

Anyone else on here do any wounded game training?
Here is a video to some training I have been doing with Remi my von Moosbach-Zuzelek Wirehair dachshund aka the Teckel. He was just about 9 months old when we ran this track. These little dogs are a blast
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPaKC9iq ... r_embedded


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

What an awesome dog, man! That was fun to watch. 8) I don't train for blood tracking but I learned last fall that my griffs will do it a little bit. They definitely weren't clean on the line like your little guy.


----------



## DDGuy (Nov 4, 2007)

I have done quite a bit of training, testing, judging, and some real world tracking. I am a specialty blood tracking judge with the JGHV, the German organization that oversees all testing of hunting dogs. I have judged a number of breeds including the Teckel. They are interesting little dogs.

Your video looks very familiar to me. Been on the other end of the tracking lead many times.


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

so can we all get after our legislators to repeal the state law against dogs on hoofed game so the DNR can legalize tracking? maybe then there will be fewer of the idiots like the one that posted a while back of shooting 3 elk but only finding the last one.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Cool little dog Justin! I'll be getting my first DD bred dog here in May and I'm excited to start down this new path of training and handling. All my GWP's have been excellent trackers but I never actually trained on blood, just feathers. No more lost critters for me or anyone else I hunt with that's for sure! Can't wait.

Justin, is your dog trained to bay when they find the animal? Do they ever become vocal at any time during the track?



> so can we all get after our legislators to repeal the state law against dogs on hoofed game so the DNR can legalize tracking? maybe then there will be fewer of the idiots like the one that posted a while back of shooting 3 elk but only finding the last one.


I don't thinks there's an officer out there that would even right you a ticket for tracking wounded game with a trained dog on a lead. And even if there was an officer that was a big enough weenie to write that ticket, I doubt it would hold up in court. After all, you were just taking your dog on a walk...


----------



## huntinco (Sep 23, 2007)

These little dogs are hardwired to track big time. Yes he will open on a track when he bumps the wounded animal or gets the opertunity to run anything. I used him several times last season to track with. I don't use him off lead so he never has the chance to bay up a critter. Were going to be working on changing the state regs to allows the use of leashed tracking dogs as I'm sure off lead would never stand a chance. I have asked the COs opinion and permision about leashed tracking dogs and they have no problem with it. You will love your DD dog I miss the hell out of mine!


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > so can we all get after our legislators to repeal the state law against dogs on hoofed game so the DNR can legalize tracking? maybe then there will be fewer of the idiots like the one that posted a while back of shooting 3 elk but only finding the last one.
> 
> 
> I don't thinks there's an officer out there that would even right you a ticket for tracking wounded game with a trained dog on a lead. And even if there was an officer that was a big enough weenie to write that ticket, I doubt it would hold up in court. After all, you were just taking your dog on a walk...


i wouldn't bet money on it if i were you. more & more younger game wardens are acting like cops & assume everyone is a poacher & they just haven't been caught yet.


----------



## bwood (Jan 5, 2011)

I've had CO's here in the north tell me it's illegal and don't do it. Hopefully next year the regs will specifically allow it. It's in the works.


----------

